# Five dogs and the never ending diet saga.



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

What special things has Tilly turned down, or not been interested in previously? Does she show interest in the eggs, the yogurt, the fish, etc? Fruits or veggies?

Edit - or are you looking to try a different kibble with her as a main food source?


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> What special things has Tilly turned down, or not been interested in previously? Does she show interest in the eggs, the yogurt, the fish, etc? Fruits or veggies?
> 
> Edit - or are you looking to try a different kibble with her as a main food source?


She's not specifically interested in any food/additive/treat we've tried. 
She will not eat cheese, pimento cheese, chili, gravy or any kind of vegetable. 
She will eat raw and scrambled eggs but not so much anything it's mixed with. 
I'm not opposed to changing/trying a new kibble if it's something she might like better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If Tilly is just 'slim' and not emaciated looking she is probably just fine! If she is eating and her BMs are good she won't starve herself................
I change kibbles with almost every bag, but not because of Molly being 'picky' but because a long time exposure to a single protein can set up an allergic response in some dogs and I'd rather be safe than sorry! Dr Karen Becker has a video on the subject of food allergies.............


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> If Tilly is just 'slim' and not emaciated looking she is probably just fine! If she is eating and her BMs are good she won't starve herself................
> I change kibbles with almost every bag, but not because of Molly being 'picky' but because a long time exposure to a single protein can set up an allergic response in some dogs and I'd rather be safe than sorry! Dr Karen Becker has a video on the subject of food allergies.............


The only real reason I keep with the River Run is because that's honestly the only food we've found that doesn't make Greta sick. 
I'm not opposed to buying a different brand for Tilly. I've tried a couple, with the same results. She absolutely refused to eat the Taste of the Wild. sge kinda halfway ate the Blue, about as good as she eats the River Run.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

My Tucker has always been on the slim side and oh so picky about food. I home cooked for him for a long time, until I got tired of him turning his nose up at meals that I spent hours making. Now, I feed kibble twice a day. If he eats, great, if he does not, then I know he will be all the more excited for his next meal. After several years of catering to it, I am done. He has never starved himself.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a very picky eater as well that is super skinny. He might get excited about a new food for a few weeks and then is done. It is just him, and I mostly just let him eat what he wants.

If your dog eats it, and is skinny but otherwise okay then I would let it go. Don't try and cater to her as it seems she doesn't care. My advise with personal experience is to just let her be.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans was never a big fan of kibble and was always kind of lean. He does seem to like both the Natures Logic and the Wysong kibbles though. They are the only ones he will consistently eat without a topper, and they are small pieces. I rotate through all the different versions of those because I'm of the same mindset as MollyMuiMa regarding allergies. I also buy small bags (Wysong only comes in 5lb bags, Natures logic comes in a few sizes) or freeze part of it if I buy a big bag because Hans will not eat it if it gets stale. He only eats 1 cup of kibble a day, and then some raw, so a 5lb bag lasts us a while.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A good point about buying/storing kibble! Nutritionally wise an opened bag of kibble is only really good for 2 weeks according to an article called "How Long Does Kibble Last"
GOOGLE it....it might be why your dog turns it's nose up at it's food because as you know a dog's sense of smell is 200x better than a human's ...............I also freeze my kibble cuz a 5lb bag lasts me more than 6wks!!


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

With the five dogs all eating the same thing, we go through a bag of kibble in two weeks. So it shouldn't be stale.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Mehpenn said:


> Characters:Question: in an attempt to encourage Tilly's appetite, I would be willing to change/adjust her diet. Suggestions are welcome.


My first suggestion would be Bravo freeze dried raw. Its was the ONLY food Coal would eat when she was gravely ill. 

If you are a kibble person I would also suggest RAWZ. This is the only kibble we found Coal would eat after trying out about 12 different brands. It is extremely high quality and 100% of the proceeds are given to help place service dogs in homes that need them. they have a few other charities they donate to as well and you can read about it on their web site. 
Anyway RAWZ kibble and Bravo freeze dried are what we feed Coal now and she is happy to eat it. unlike the other foods we tried which she would sniff and leave in her bowl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since you have 4 out of 5 dogs on the same kibble, I would put more of her favorite toppers on the kibble; whether it's freeze dried, raw chicken or fish, egg. My breeder suggests mixing things up, so the dog is looking forward to something slightly different each day. If we have leftover cooked proteins, we will mince them and save for a kibble topper, so Buck can't cherry pick them and leave the rest. He seems to prefer our cooked proteins to the freeze dried Stella and Chewy's that we used to use. I feed his raw in the evening which is gone in seconds.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I am blessed to not have picky dogs. But, I've heard that lots of dogs find Victor palatable. (my dogs do like it, but they will, again, eat anything)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My pom won't eat if he's not hungry. He keeps himself trim. For a while I thought he didn't like his food as he wouldn't eat it right away and would just pick at it and leave some of it uneaten. Nope, he just wasn't hungry. I started to feed him less and now he really looks forward to meal time and yet stays the same size as when I was feeding him more.


----------

